# Slucher's Art



## joeslucher

I believe this is my first time posting art here.


























To see more of my work visit www.joeslucher.com . To buy prints visit http://evilbarny.deviantart.com/


----------



## hafrogman

That island fish ten-eyed badger creature is one of the coolest things I have ever seen.  I'm so buying a print of that.


----------



## Jdvn1

That is amazing work!


----------



## ml3

*Is that...?*

Jim Carey's Grinch holding that hatchet? 

Very nice stuff, especially the first two


----------



## joeslucher

hafrogman-Thanks and please do! Every bit helps. I probably need that $20 more than other artists! If things start going better I may set up a print store on Etsy which would be cheaper.

jdvn1-Thank you!

ml3-Dang you! Now that's all I'm going to see too. May have to change that now.


----------



## Berandor

Great work! Wow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cool stuff! What is the last one for?


----------



## joeslucher

Berandor-Thanks!
Frukathka-The item illustrations I did on my own as a portfolio sample. A guy from White Wolf told me that if I had some more item illustrations perhaps I could do some for Exalted. A halfway did them for myself though. I had this idea a while back to do a PDF of items where each would have an illustration, back story,suggested ways to introduce them into a game, and stats. I didn't want to fool with figuring out OGL and hardly consider myself an expert on any system. So I would have had to hire somebody for the stats and I just can't afford that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:
			
		

> Frukathka-The item illustrations I did on my own as a portfolio sample. A guy from White Wolf told me that if I had some more item illustrations perhaps I could do some for Exalted. A halfway did them for myself though. I had this idea a while back to do a PDF of items where each would have an illustration, back story,suggested ways to introduce them into a game, and stats. I didn't want to fool with figuring out OGL and hardly consider myself an expert on any system. So I would have had to hire somebody for the stats and I just can't afford that.



We could do it as a joint project. Magic Items happen to be my forté.


----------



## joeslucher

Send me an e-mail at slucherj at yahoo dot com and we can talk about it.


----------



## joeslucher

Here's another image for the Roman game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:
			
		

> Here's another image for the Roman game.
> <snip>



*swipe*

I''m totally using that.


----------



## joeslucher

Frukathka-I'm so confused. Does the smiley face mean you're joking. Use for what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:
			
		

> Frukathka-I'm so confused. Does the smiley face mean you're joking. Use for what?



Totally not joking. I love cave opening piece the most out of everything here. I fully intend to use it as a prop in a future game.


----------



## joeslucher

Frukathka-OH ok for personal use that's cool. You'd be surprised at how many people will just openly steal artwork so you shocked me there for a minute.

2D Artist Magazine just came out with a tutorial I put together for the Taishu image. You can download the PDF here www.2dartistmag.com/artists/issue018_jun07/makingof01.pdf. I'm embarrassed by my writing a little but I assure you next month's tutorial is written much better.


----------



## hafrogman

Just like to say that my print of Taishu arrived in the mail yesterday.  It's beautiful, I highly recommend supporting your local starving artist.


----------



## joeslucher

hafrogman-THANKS! I seriously appreciate it. One more sale and signing up for prints will no longer be a loss of money. Glad to hear you liked the print.

Another one for 43AD. I helped come up with most of the briefs for the interior illustrations I would be working on and I really thought this one would be thrown out. I'm glad they didn't and I got to do a low key picture.


----------



## joeslucher

Couple more quarter-pagers for 43AD.


----------



## joeslucher

Another quarter-page for 43AD.


----------



## joeslucher

Another quarter-page for 43AD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Great new pieces joe. When is 43AD due out?


----------



## Xyanthon

Amazing work!  I hope to see more soon.


----------



## joeslucher

43AD will probably be out in October. Here are some more quarter-pagers for it.


----------



## joeslucher

Another quarter-pager for 43AD.


----------



## Redrobes

These are so cool. I just like the way that either a) you can almost write a small story around each pic or b) it has some weird / clever point of view or interesting lighting that makes something which would be otherwise a touch mundane into an exciting piece.


----------



## joeslucher

Redrobes-Thanks! I definitely enjoy doing moody images of maybe mundane scenes.
Here's another for 43AD but it's not quite a mundane scene.


----------



## joeslucher

Here are two I did for Baens Universe.


----------



## joeslucher

Piece I've been working on for myself.


----------



## palleomortis

Nice! (not much esle to say that hasn't been already. Come to think of it, I"m pretty sure "nice" has already been said too.)

edit:
I forgot to mention this. I'm not exactly the online art master, or...anything master, BUT... I've seen a LOT of pics online while searching during my hours of boredom, that have an insignia, trademark, or symbol lightly overlayed on the pictures. If you get one on there that's nice and light/translucent, it may well cut down on people steeling or "barrowing" your work without consent. It should still be very easy to recognize and see the full artwork, but discorage anyone from taking them. I don't think it would be too hard to do, considering the trouble it may save you from "art theives". Good luck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:
			
		

> Piece I've been working on for myself.
> 
> <snip>



Very cool piece. I really like it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:
			
		

>



Seems very Indiana Jones-esque. Well done.


----------



## joeslucher

palleomortis-Yeah I just don't want to thrown anything very big over the image that effects it and it's not too hard to remove or crop off a small watermark. I don't mind people saving my images to use as visual aids with their gaming group. That's really cool that it inspires a game session, I just wouldn't like it if somebody used my images without permission to try to make a profit.

frukathka- Thanks for the kind words and putting Elorgo's Tale in the "Best of" thread. I was really happy with that image (although it could probably use some tweaking) but it hasn't gotten much of a response on most of the forums I post. Glad to see you liked it.


----------



## Boss

Joe,

Take a look at this site.  I used to use it when I was big into paintball photography and thought it was worth the investment, having had digital photos stolen and used in magazines with others taking credit for the shots.

Digimarc MyPicturemarc 

You can put invisible watermarks on your images and they will not only give proof that it is your image, but have the capability to find your images being used on other sites on the internet.

Hope it helps you.


----------



## Varianor Abroad

Great stuff in this thread! The fish in the first one reminds me (but isn't the same) of both Jane Yolen's _Wizard Isles _ and the Afanc from China Mieville's _The Scar_. Your work is excellent.

The gunslinger actually reminds me more of the Stephen King _Dark Tower _ series, but I can see Indiana Jones.


----------



## joeslucher

Varianor-Glad you like my work. Never heard of Wizard Isles but I may have to check it out. 
Anyways, I ended up taking that Elorgo pic in a totally new direction. I decided there's a billion people who can do pics of characters just looking cool with no background but there's only a million people who can do the cool character AND a background. So I thought I'd try to turn it into a full blow illustration with a background and everything.


----------



## Lalato

Holy WOW!  Nice!

--sam


----------



## darkhall-nestor

that last pic make me think

"Hallowed are the Ori."


----------



## blobsticks

Ooohh _really_ well done Joe.. there are some lovely elements in this.. although I still prefer the first version


----------



## joeslucher

Thanks everyone! Glad you like. Here's a new one for New Gods of Mankind.


----------



## joeslucher

Another one for NGoM


----------



## joeslucher

Another one for NGoM.


----------



## joeslucher

Piece done for a competition. It was fun doing a sci-fi pic even if it doesn't win. Also need to do more snowy scenes.


----------



## Lalato

I like it.  Very interesting to mix the baby with the mech.

--sam


----------



## joeslucher

Lalato-Thanks!
Scion God just came out so I can show this stuff for White Wolf that I did back in September. Images copyright White Wolf Publishing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:
			
		

>



Thats gotta be my fave from the new batch - Wicked Cool!


----------



## joeslucher

Thanks Reveille!
Here's a quickie. Going to be made into a miniature figurine by a company eventually. Should be fun to see.


----------



## joeslucher

A work in progress shot for the cover for a NGoM book about legendary artifacts.


----------



## joeslucher

Here's the male counterpart to the earlier figure.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Hey Joe, just letting you know we will be contacting you for artwork for the Vhraeden campaign setting.


----------



## joeslucher

Glad to hear it. I'll be looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## joeslucher

New pic for New Gods of Mankind. Contrary to normal, I strongly referenced a photo I took of some grass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Any word as to a street date for NGoM? Your artwork previews is enough to count for one sale on my part.


----------



## joeslucher

Glad to hear it!
The core book is out in PDF and print and can be found here. http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=28596&it=1&filters=0_0_0&manufacturers_id=2167 
 The PDF for Fate's Guidebook, The Celestial Gardens, and Fate's Screen can also be purchased on rpgnow under Dark Skull Studios.

Here's a link to a bundle deal for the first two books .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Are there any plans for a print product?


----------



## joeslucher

The first book is in print and you can find it in some stores. It's distributed through Key20. You can also go to our forums and probably buy a copy directly from the owner.
We've been in a wrestling match with printers and file errors on the second book but it will be coming out in print soon. 
We hope to put The Celestial Gardens and the upcoming book,Legendary Artifacts, into print as well.


----------



## joeslucher

I was fooling around yesterday and decided to just dive into doing an oil painting. I figured maybe I should start doing my illustrations in oils when they're simple subjects like this, and eventually I'll get good enough to do the higher detailed and complicated stuff. I'll probably go back in and fix this up digitally some.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:
			
		

>



Thats awesome joe. I could totally see that as the hilt for an Unholy Reaver.


----------



## joeslucher

Reveille-Thanks! I almost forgot to mention that the blade erupts from the hilt.


----------



## joeslucher

I re-visited that hilt today. Thought I'd spice it up some.


----------



## Varianor Abroad

Whoa! Amazing. I keep thinking that the sword has trapped magma in the hilt ready to erupt out of it!


----------



## joeslucher

Varianor-Thanks!
I decided to turn an earlier pic into full color and made some other edits while I was at it.


----------



## joeslucher

Updated older image and a quick character pic that's a little rough.


----------



## joeslucher




----------



## joeslucher

Some quick spot illos I did for Secrets of Pact Magic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Are those supposed to be a weapon?


----------



## joeslucher

No they're repair gloves for reaching into and tinkering with constructs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:


> No they're repair gloves for reaching into and tinkering with constructs.




Interesting.....do they have an official name? Or are they just called Repair Gloves?


----------



## joeslucher

I was just told 'repair gloves' but I haven't seen the product myself to know if they have a more specific name. The product is going to be released September 1st.


----------



## joeslucher




----------



## Neil Bishop

Mate, your stuff is simply stunning. Brilliant. Thanks for posting.


----------



## joeslucher

Neil-Thanks for the kind words! I'm working on brainwashing others into that sort of thinking. 
Here are some pieces for the Hellas RPG and some for Secrets of Pact Magic.


----------



## joeslucher

Another for Pact Magic.


----------



## joeslucher

Some work from my concept art gig.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:


>



That reminds me of the Great Owl rom The Secret of Nimh.


----------



## The_lurkeR

Reveille said:


> That reminds me of the Great Owl rom The Secret of Nimh.




I was going to say the same thing. Love that movie!


----------



## joeslucher

quickie


----------



## Connorsrpg

Woah, just found this thread, and look at that last nasty. Awesome.

Just as a question...how much does a picture cost? Meaning for contract (not a print one of one your have already done). I would love some African-style creatures done. African-influenced fantasy art is hard to come by.

It is late and I should be writing reports. I hope this makes sense. 

I really like the backgrounds and terrain you add to your art. That was so missing in 3E d&d.


----------



## joeslucher

If you'd like to know my rates, send me an e-mail at slucherj at yahoo.com. The size the image will be shown, whether it's in color or black and white, and complexity all play a factor so give me whatever information you can and I'll quote you a price.


----------



## Slider Wade

Whoa! I'd hate to stumble across that mutant spider in the dark. 

Awesome! Keep up the great work!


----------



## joeslucher

Thanks Slider!




















These two are unpublished pieces for Alderac Entertainment Group that are pretty old but I just got permission to post on the web.


----------



## Lalato

Awesome stuff as always.

But when are you going to draw some bunnies.  (just kidding).  LOL

--sam


----------



## joeslucher

Actually...
Learning to Jump by ~evilbarny on deviantART
Bunnies by ~evilbarny on deviantART


----------



## Lalato

Hahahaha...  Laughing.  Out.  Loud!


----------



## joeslucher

Some stuff I just completed for Pact Magic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:


> Some stuff I just completed for Pact Magic.



Pact Magic? Is this a Wotc 4E book or a 3PP 4E book? 

The cover is really cool. That and the sacrifice pic are totally awesome.


----------



## joeslucher

Secrets of Pact Magic
It's a 3rd party product. This will be their third book. First book was like 300 pages. 2nd was 212 pages I think. I believe the rules are made for 3.5 but they have some info about 4E conversion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

joeslucher said:


> Secrets of Pact Magic
> It's a 3rd party product. This will be their third book. First book was like 300 pages. 2nd was 212 pages I think. I believe the rules are made for 3.5 but they have some info about 4E conversion.




Thanks for cluing me in. This definetely goes on my purchase list for this year!


----------



## Knightfall

joeslucher said:


> Some stuff I just completed for Pact Magic.



 *That. Is. Awesome!*


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Thanks for cluing me in. This definetely goes on my purchase list for this year!



Mine too!
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Pact-Magic-Dario-Nardi/dp/0979868408/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235115999&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Secrets of Pact Magic: Dario Nardi, J von K: Books[/ame]


----------



## joeslucher

Thanks guys. Glad I drummed up some business for Secrets of Pact Magic. Dario is a good guy. I haven't actually read the books myself so I worked in copies of the book in the contract. Looks interesting to me. If I love it, I'll have to post some recommendations.


----------



## joeslucher

Personal piece. You can see this much larger on my DA page.


----------



## joeslucher

ship concept.


----------



## joeslucher

Got my comp copies of Secrets of Pact Magic and Villains of Pact Magic today. I got sucked in for a couple of hours. I'm big into story and character rather than mechanics and it certainly satisfies that for me. A lot of potential for fun character interaction because of ceremonies, personality shift and appearance changes. Very nice printing and binding as well. Pages are nice and semigloss and the text has some grit to it. I recommend checking it out. I think what I like most is it gives characters a lot of flexibility more than anything. Very cool.


----------



## joeslucher

Another image for the graphic novel I'm fooling around with for fun.


----------



## Sialia

Thank you for awesomeness in plentiful quantities.


----------



## joeslucher

Piece for a contest. Wish me luck. Critiques welcome.


----------



## joeslucher

New one for Aberrant Games' Warlands.


----------



## joeslucher

Another one for Aberrant.


----------



## joeslucher

Samurai, ashigaru and monk.


----------



## joeslucher

I'm allowed to show a couple of illustrations from the giant batch for Aberrant Games. They didn't commission nothing but color images, I'm just doing everything in color now even if I'm only giving the client greyscale work. They actually ended up buying a bunch of the color versions though and ordering some in color. Anyways hopefully they'll let me post some more soon.








































Also, here's a panel from my own little graphic novel/webcomic project I'm fooling around with.


----------



## joeslucher




----------



## joeslucher

Some tiny oil portraits I did.


----------



## RangerWickett

Did she bite off its tentacle?! Awesome!


----------



## crazzycat

well done!!!!


----------



## joeslucher

RangerWickett-yup. Glad you like!
crazzycat-Thanks!
Decided to re-touch one of the miniature oil paintings in photoshop. Here's how it turned out.


----------



## joeslucher

New piece.


----------



## joeslucher

Private commission that I finished a while back but I can't help but keep toiling away at.


----------



## joeslucher




----------



## joeslucher

Looking for work. Open for commissions.


----------



## joeslucher




----------



## joeslucher

I haven't been keeping this very up to date. In any case, here's a recent image I did for Carpe Chaos and their comics. This image is from Rising Up. You can read the webcomic by going to carpechaos.com.


----------



## BlackLotus

*Prices*

What type of work could I expect for $100.00.


----------



## joeslucher

Blacklotus- I never got a notification for your reply or it ended up in my spam folder. Sorry.
Well $125 can get you a full figure portrait with minimal background.


----------



## joeslucher

Here's a recent piece and some studies for a painting I'm working on. Go to my blog joeslucher.blogspot.com to keep up to date with how it progresses.


----------



## joeslucher

Bad photo of oil painting. Will upload scan eventually.


----------



## joeslucher

Thanks for the experience point!


----------



## joeslucher

Recent stuff I've done for a personal project. Always interested in interesting opportunities.


----------



## IronHag

Awesome stuff!


----------



## joeslucher

I haven't kept this thread up to date as most of my art postings are now done on DA so feel free to add me over there. Just finished a piece for my Patreon patreon.com/JoeSlucherArt and I want to get the word out.


----------

